# Finally getting my first goats!!! Conformation Questions



## hawthorne (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi all, 
After a year long wait of trying to find papered Nigerian Dwarf Goats in my area I am finally getting 2 bred yearling does! The deposit is paid, just waiting to bring them home in the next few weeks while they are in with the buck. I am so excited!

Anyways, I have some questions about conformation as I am very new to ND but want to learn as much as I can. I want to breed correct dairy type goats and perhaps one day will try my hand at showing them.

The two goats I have chosen are a gold doe and a black and white doe. I was unable to get pictures of them when I visited the farm today but am wondering what I should look for in type and if I picked the right goats.

The gold doe is stockier and looks to be more solid in type. Similar to this goat, maybe not as stocky:
http://sheepandgoat.com/news/images/Nig ... t_Emma.jpg

(I will link to the pictures since these are not my goats and do not want to post pics without the owner's approval.)

The black and white doe I chose is more slender and seems to have a lower wither. Similar to this goat:
http://lilpcofheavenfm.com/yahoo_site_a ... 37_std.JPG
See how the topline is not smooth between neck and wither?

Again, these are just examples of their type of pictures I could find and are not the actual goats I am buying. I am just wondering which type is more correct. I will post pictures of the actual goats asap as soon as I get them home! Any opinions, please share! They are also not halter/collar trained which I would really like to do and they have been living in a large group so will need to get used to handling. I want to train them to the milkstand so they will be ready after kidding this summer. Any tips on this would be great too. Whew, I have a lot to do!

Just can't wait to bring them home!
:stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am not good at judging a points conformation.

Here is a good place to look for that: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=28661


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! :stars: Definately get us pics when you get them home! 

Neither type is more correct. Nigerians come it basically two different looks. One is thicker, bigger boned...the other is more elegant and refined. Some breeders really like the old style (thicker build) and some breeders like the new style. Neither is better than the other. The breed standard leaves room to work with each style...just whatever you prefer. Both looks can do good in the show ring. 

I think there are more breeding towards the more elegant, refined look though. I prefer that look, but have both in my herd and don't have any dislike at all toward the older style. You'll see the thicker look in the older bloodlines, lots of foundation genetics too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I also have both type and like both. 
We are happy to critique your goats when you get them if you want; I am not comfortable critiquing those goats that belong to someone else.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations.. cant wait to see them!


----------



## hawthorne (Mar 13, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I also have both type and like both.
> We are happy to critique your goats when you get them if you want; I am not comfortable critiquing those goats that belong to someone else.


I was not asking anyone to critique those specific goats but rather to inform me on the difference between the two 'types'. (Which KW Farms dis perfectly, thanks KW!)

I will definitely be posting pictures once they arrive.

Thanks all!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with what KW Farms said  Can't wait for pics!


----------



## hawthorne (Mar 13, 2011)

I also have another question. 
The guy selling the goats also has a very cute chocolate doeling for sale. (Tiny thing too!) However, she is only half papered since her sire was registered but dam is not. How useful would this be to a breeding program? Should unpapered goats be avoided? Would any of her offspring and their offspring eventually be able to be registered? I am tempted to get her as well but would not want a doe that would ultimately not benefit my breeding program. Thanks all!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no if she has an unpapered parent then she or her offspring could never be registered - not worth it if you want to eventually have a show herd. 

She will make someone a cute pet one day thats her lot in life LOL


----------

